# Food Safety News Sat 2/8/2020



## daveomak (Feb 8, 2020)

Food Safety News
Sat 2/8/2020 4:01 AM






Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Nearly 200 ill in UK after eating oysters*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 08, 2020 12:05 am Almost 200 people have fallen ill after eating oysters in the United Kingdom in recent months. Since November 2019 there have been at least 180 reported cases of gastroenteritis associated with oyster consumption linked to multiple food outlets and oyster producers. A Public Health England spokeswoman told Food Safety News that norovirus had been identified...  Continue Reading


* Positive Listeria test results spur international recall of peanut spread*
By News Desk on Feb 07, 2020 06:57 pm Nuts ‘N More of East Providence, RI, has initiated an international recall for some of its plain “Peanut Spread” because tests showed a sample of the finished product was contaminated with Listeria. The company reports distributing the product to eight U.S. states as well as Canada and the United Kingdom, according to a recall notice...  Continue Reading


----------

